# Wine Room (with pics)



## tcb54 (Jan 20, 2008)

Here are some photos of the room where I keep my wine during stabilization and after bottling. It is in the basement and stays fairly cool all of the time. A good friend of mine made this rack for me. He is currently finishing up another (smaller) version for me.
<DIV align=left>
<DIV align=left>Everyone here on the Forum is so great about sharing photos and information I wanted to share mine as well.
<DIV align=left>
<DIV align=left>





















*Edited by: tcb54 *


----------



## Wade E (Jan 20, 2008)

Great room tcb although judging by the # of carboys you have going I think your friend is going to have to build you a bigger rack, ot a smaller rack.


----------



## tcb54 (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks, Wade...


----------



## grapeman (Jan 20, 2008)

Great job there tcb. Looks like about another 200 bottles there for racks. I would be petrified to use that room for storage with the white carpet. As many messes as I make I'm greatful to have a concrete floor to work with.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 20, 2008)

WOW!!!! Very impressive.


Is that a photo of you playing the guitar???
Nice gun collection too...What is the 'wall-hanger' above the gun case???


----------



## tcb54 (Jan 20, 2008)

I generally do all my wine "work" in the downstairs kitchen, so the white carpet isn't an issue. 


The guitar player is a buddy of mine, Doyle Dykes, a truly great guitarist.


The gun over the rack (the wall-hanger) is a 1954 Koreanrifle similar to a Mauser.


----------



## myway22 (Jan 20, 2008)

Thats great, wine to the left and firearms to the right. Lets get drunk and go blow someone away






!!!!!


----------



## tcb54 (Jan 20, 2008)

Like driving, guns and alcohol do not mix...


You have to have a designated shooter.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jan 20, 2008)

Looks like a great space to have a glass and contemplate things


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice wine room......great pictures....nice seeing all of your hobbies!!!!


Ramona


----------



## tcb54 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you Ramona... I appreciate your saying so.


----------



## victank1 (Mar 16, 2009)

And a country boy can survive!!!!! great room..


----------



## AlFulchino (Mar 16, 2009)

tcb...very nice....is that rack stackable? it appears to be


----------



## rrawhide (Mar 17, 2009)

nice rack - I mean wine storage system - - 


room sure shows well - - -








rrawhide


----------



## Rube-a-Billy (Mar 17, 2009)

TCB54,
I noticed you have the carboys stacked infront of a door. Is that where all the GOOD stuff is stored


----------



## tcb54 (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm sorry for not answering sooner, but I have been away for a while.


The racks are made so that they can be stacked. They need a dowel rod drilled into the top of one and the bottom of the other.


The door goes into the poker room. Now you have to use the other door to get in.


----------



## nursejohn (Jul 2, 2009)

Tcb54, you da man!!



Wow, what an awesome wine room.


----------



## uavwmn (Jul 2, 2009)

tcb, very classy wine room and nice weapon also.


----------



## u01dtj6 (Jul 10, 2009)

Fine looking wines. May I ask your recipe for the red you have there in the carboy?


DJ


----------



## rrawhide (Jul 10, 2009)

mornin' 
what are the dimensions for your racks?
thanx
rrawhide







need to build some more - this smiley looks like Wade building his stairs - wadda think?


----------



## IQwine (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice pose, Wade
so photo-genic


----------



## Jwhelan939 (Jul 12, 2009)

Looks Great!!!


----------

